
Job Boards suck... What would make them better?  - far33d

======
far33d
The biggest suffer because they are too popular: it's like trying to read
through my Yahoo Mail - too much spam, recruiters making huge lists of
keywords, etc. It must be just as bad on the receiving end: imagine how many
terrible responses you must get to a C++ developer post on Monster.

The blog based ones are more focused, but almost to a fault. There must be a
better way for people who don't want to start companies to find companies with
similar interests. LinkedIn sort of helps, but there's so many recruiters on
there that it feels just like Monster.

Just looking to see if anyone has any thoughts or insights. I've found all my
jobs through friends...

~~~
mukund
hmm bulls eye and thats what we were trying to solve :)

